
This Startup Wants to Launch Giant Glowing Ads into the Night Sky - robjan
https://futurism.com/startrocket-giant-ads-night-sky-cubesats/
======
robjan
To be honest, this is my idea of hell. We already have enough light pollution
in the world.

~~~
MercurialJin
I cannot co-sign this statement enough. I think we need to draw a clear line
to limit advertisements like this.

